# SureFire M6 Guardian images and beamshots



## EV_007 (Mar 27, 2007)

When outdoors in wide open spaces at night, the M6 really shines. Pun intended of course.

I find it a bit too hefty to EDC, but it is more compact than I thought it would be.

When you pick it up, you know you have a serious illumination tool. 























Size comparison chart






Other incan lights for size reference to the M6.










The M6 components.







Deep dark woods with no lights but the stars above. Very little, if any, ambient light visible.


Beamshots compared to the SF P91 on 2x17670s. The P91 is quite a performer, but the M6 is quite something else. The P91 beamshots against other lights shown on my signature.

About 200 FEET to the treeline.




Surefire P91





SureFire M6 HOLA








SureFire P91





SureFire M6 HOLA



Distance to car around 20 FEET. To green mailbox around 35 FEET. Distance to first tree about 250 FEET. Distance to far treeline around 400 FEET.




SureFire P91





SureFire M6 HOLA















The Lumens Factory E0-E2R puts out slightly more light than the P60 used here for comparison.






SF P91 and the Lumens Factory E0-9 for reference.














I returned to the dark deep woods scene to let the M6 MN21 HOLA stretch its legs.













SureFire MN15 MN20 MN21

The MN15 in the M6 works out nicely.


----------



## NAW (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice beamshots...

I once had the fine oppurtunity to see a SF M6 in action at a local gun store & it was pretty cool.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice pictures here. And YES! Holding the SF.M6 is something to behold I must say! Can't let go of mine. . .No way, no how.

Enjoy!


----------



## 65535 (Mar 28, 2007)

I tired one out in a store, had the LOLA in it, in bright Mall lighting it really doesn't look great. But in the darl, wow are they bright.


----------



## EV_007 (Apr 8, 2007)

Due to not having the non guilt free option, I leave the HOLA in it and use it sparingly. I figure due to the heft of the light compared to the rest in my collection, I should at least get the most output out of it.


----------



## nuggett (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice shots! I must caution anyone comparing lights, do not bring the M6. It will vastly outperform most anything and make other perfectly good lights pale in comparison.
AWRs 3300 HDM6 pack has changed the way I use the M6. Free lumens and constant brightness for longer than I have needed makes it easy on the trigger.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 8, 2007)

Awesome shots! Love outdoorshots like that where you really see the difference. Thanks!
Awesome light too.  
Watched ghost ship yesterday on cable(sick alone home and nothing to do), and that movie is a veritable orgie of M6s. And it really isnt that big when you think about it.


----------



## EV_007 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments all. I had to underexpose the shots so that the M6's beam didn't wash out totally compared to the P91. The 9P P91 is lot easier to pocket, but the M6 isn't too hefty if you compare it to a [email protected]

I'll update this with more shots as the weather inproves. Maybe some inner city shots with ambient street lighting in a downtown area for kicks.


----------



## supes (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice beamshots! I love the wall of light from the P91 but when you need to really reach out there and touch someone in a small package, the M6 does the job without doubt. 

I recently got to use my SF M6 with HOLA in security work at the Master's. It was dark and cold but the M6 provided me warmth.  Lite the whole freakin side of the course. All green and stuff.


----------



## EV_007 (May 4, 2007)

Another pic and beamshot of the SureFire M6 added.


----------



## cryhavok (May 4, 2007)

Great shots...I love the third one from the bottom. Looks like God is shining a light down from above


----------



## EV_007 (May 5, 2007)

cryhavok said:


> Great shots...I love the third one from the bottom. Looks like God is shining a light down from above



The M6 puts out so much light that the "beam" out the front end is easily visible even on a clear night. When I first saw the image, I thought it was some digital anomoly, but then realized it was the beam of the M6. Shining down from above seems fitting of the this Guardian.


----------



## EV_007 (May 14, 2007)

SureFire MN15 MN20 MN21 comparison beamshots added.


----------



## ugrey (May 14, 2007)

It's the best flashlight a boy ever had. I love mine.


----------



## TKC (May 15, 2007)

*Those are great beam shots! I can not tell yo how bad I want an M6!!!*


----------



## DM51 (May 15, 2007)

Excellent photos, and thanks for the very useful update with the MN15, MN20 & MN21 comparisons.


----------



## EV_007 (May 15, 2007)

Lumens Factory E0-E2R, E0-9 and the MN21 in the deep woods beamshots added.


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 2, 2007)

SureFire M6 Real world usage update:

My girlfriend and I recently took a nice 5-mile stroll around a pond in the country with a few of my lights. I originally thought the M6 was a bit hefty, but the grip and solid feel was a comfortable fit. Using the MN15 at 125 lumens was just right. Our walk was just under two hours and the M6 hardly dimmed at all with the MN15 installed. The beam profile reached way out to the end of the trail and very little light blowback was noticed amongst the deeper vegetation.

I also had the U2, which she had and like a lot. The grip was perfect and the beam really lit up the night even when set to the second to the highest level.

Other lights I tested occasionally are as follows:

The Fenix P3D also had a chance to stretch its legs. Good output from a small light. The light was actually a bit too small when holding in your hand while walking. It slipped out of my hand due to its smooth surface once or twice. The low setting was nice when in denser parts of the trail. Wrist strap is a must.

My E2E was also a bit small to carry in hand while walking, but the knurling on the surface kept me from losing it in the brush.

The LOD CE running the 10440 put out an insane amount of light for its size. I’m always aware of the runtime, so I use it sparingly and this is the light I have on my key chain for “show and tell” as well as maximum output from such a small form factor. This one I didn’t drop, had it wedged between my fingers and the keychain in my palm. The bright floody beam is something else.

All the lights were not used all at the same time of course. The SureFire M6 with the MN15 was a good compromise of output, size and runtime. Many thanks to js for the enlightening discovery.


----------



## BUZ (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, some great beamshots!


----------



## Safety1st (Jun 2, 2007)

Those :kewlpics: really are first class....:twothumbs

Thanks very much for taking the time and effort to stage them and then post them on here..for everyones benefit..:goodjob:

I'm sure it's appreciated by all...but I speak for myself...:thanks:


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the nice comments. I too love seeing real world outdoor beamshots in reference to other lights. 

Keep the beamshots comming.


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 9, 2007)

I keep seeing M6 with "LOLA", please excuse a noob  , but what is the LOLA?


----------



## john2551 (Sep 9, 2007)

Low Output Lamp Assembly


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Sep 9, 2007)

Man that is one helluva light! :sick2: I would not like to be on the receiving end of that one during tactical operations...


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 9, 2007)

It definitely is very bright on the receiving end. I should do reverse beamshots. I had my girlfriend shine some lights at me from a distance, and the M6 looked extremely bright.


----------



## prinsen-ranch (Sep 9, 2007)

Great photos. Thanks for posting the comparison shots of the MN20 and MN21. I like my M6, but the batteries get expensive when my wife grabs it as a "chore" light.

Mark


----------



## jumpstat (Sep 10, 2007)

Great SF Light----However IMO too expensive to run


----------



## dolbyyy (Sep 10, 2007)

jumpstat said:


> Great SF Light----However IMO too expensive to run


Let's say that it's not for every day use. Anyway it's an amazing stuff an the size is relatively small for its power. Anyway a Borealis is on the way to my house: Another awesome baby, and it's rechargeable! :twothumbs


----------



## Brozneo (Sep 18, 2007)

Stupid Question but I can't find the answer! Does the M6 have a 'tailcap' like the A2 (push for momentary, twist for constant) or like the L4 (push for momentary, click for constant)??


----------



## lightemup (Sep 18, 2007)

Standard M6 comes with a push for momentary and twist for constant on


----------



## copperfox (Sep 18, 2007)

:tinfoil: :laughing:


----------



## DM51 (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL !!


----------



## hiluxxulih (Sep 19, 2007)

I like my M6 a lot but it is safley tucked away in the gun safe for future use , I was lucky enough to get it before the surefire pricing policy went into efect I think I payed $220,00 or so for it brand new , everybody thought I was crazy for paying that much for a flashlight


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 22, 2007)

The M6 is a handful of instant-on, bright color-rendering piece of equipment indeed.
:wow:


----------



## INFI (Sep 22, 2007)

I got mine for 240.00 new from a friend, and bought another for 330.00. which is what my local gun store currently has them priced at. I sold one though, and am waitnig for surefire to make an LED 500 lumen light so I can buy it. The M6 is awesome though, and can really make you feel safe even when you have a 10mm Glock with full power Doubletap ammo at your side.:thumbsup:


----------



## leukos (Sep 23, 2007)

Whenever we can get a custom Li-ion pack for this light, it will be my most used light.


----------



## vic2367 (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent photos, and thanks for the very useful update


----------



## PapikAldo (Oct 1, 2007)

Always wanted a SF M6 CB...
After these beamshots I want it badly and I want it now !!!
Very nice shots...


----------



## tekguy (Nov 24, 2007)

*sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*

im contemplating spending 2 weeks pay for a m6. can someone post or point me to beamshots at 50-100 yards for both HOLA and LOLA configurations thanks in advance


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*

They're not my pictures, but this is the most comprehensive review I've seen so far. Plenty of beamshots and comparisons to other lights.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159186


----------



## Illum (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*

I just spent two and a half weeks pay on a used M6

unfortunately I'm not in a neighborhood where I can throw beamshots around and not get in trouble for it. I only have the MN20 [LOLA] and max effective illumination range for a clear night with near full moon is 130 yards, it will throw further but its not usable for my eyes


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*

The M6 is on my wishlist. Its got many pros and only one con which is the sickening runtime on HOLA ~20 minutes on primaries.....I've yet to see a HOLA rechargeable option yet


----------



## EV_007 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*

The M6 should be a part of every flashoholic's collection one time or another throughout the span of the addiction.


Even with a textured reflector it really throws and puts out an amazing amount of light.

It's not an everyday light, but an every opportunity you get to light it up light. Agreed, the 20 min runtime kinda sucks.


----------



## Illum (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*



EV_007 said:


> It's not an everyday light, but an every opportunity you get to light it up light. Agreed, the 20 min runtime kinda sucks.



I think its expensive for $1.50/cell x 6/60 minutes or in your case [$1.50/cell x 6/20 minutes]...thats +/-$10 per 30 minutes of runtime [by scale 60 minutes the light is essentially dead]



RUNTIME GRAPH MADE BY c0t0d0s0 you have my :thanks:
I got word from Bart over at the Netherlands its 8-10 euros/cell....now thats expensive!

if you want long runtime [2.5 hours solid] buy an MN15 for that M6 of yours [see js's X LOLA thread]



jumpstat said:


> I've yet to see a HOLA rechargeable option yet


heh, checked lighthound?
 Lumens Factory HO-M6R High Output 700 Lumens Lamp Assembly for SureFire M6 [6xrcr123A]
heres the runtime chart for that lamp [assuming you can still find a 3x17670 carrier
"Runtime (RCR123A): ~35 min"




its not a light everyone can afford, but if you have the chance, get one...theres a couple being sold in BST if your interested.
parking and ticket are free

not to go off topic, heres a post in another forum with beamshot comparison between a magcharger, M6, ultrastinger, and a hotwire 
target shed at 43 yards away


----------



## EV_007 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*

I've had a chance to play with that "hotwire" their top of the line model and the beam is a bit more concentrated, but the build and feel is not that of an SureFire M6.

I'm a bit nervous in putting an after market high pressure bulb in the M6. Instaflash and wrecking the turbo head and not being covered by SureFire would suck. Although the 3 17670 carrier option does sound intriguing...

I may have to get another M6 for that purpose.


----------



## BSBG (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*

Beamshots here:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1672323&postcount=64

In fact, read the whole thread :thumbsup:.


----------



## Illum (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*



EV_007 said:


> I'm a bit nervous in putting an after market high pressure bulb in the M6. Instaflash and wrecking the turbo head and not being covered by SureFire would suck.



same here...but hey....
the stock HOLA can't run off of 6xrcr123as, thats instant 
and as much as I would prefer what js. can come up with in terms of M6-R, I figured it could do no harm looking for alternatives :huh:

==off topic==
What are the ratings for LumenFactory's lamps anyway? ant exploded yet?
==off topic==


----------



## dudemar (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*

It's probably a lot cheaper than other setups, too.

==off topic==
HO-M6R is rated at 700 bulb lumens, or approx. 460 torch lumens
==off topic==

Dudemar


----------



## jessen_leong (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*

Hi there, sorry to hijack the thread but i've got a question on the SF M6. Well, i've just got myself a 2nd hand SF M6. I have to say the light is really bright:thumbsup:. However, i've notice that the colour of the beam is rather yellow. And i've just tested with fresh batteries. So i'm wondering if it's my eyes playing tricks on me or could the bulb be old already. As I'm comparing the colour of my beam with the beam shot from https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159186.

Having said that, I would like to know how "white" is the beam suppose to be for the SF M6. Is it due to the camera that the beam seems so white or is the SF M6 suppose to that white.

Thanks guys.


----------



## LED61 (Nov 26, 2007)

Excellent beamshots--I just saw this thread WOW!!


----------



## LED61 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*

Color temperature is a nice 3350K, my advice to you is that with the HOLA you try to use ONLY fresh Surefire or Duracell batteries. They hold the best performance for longer at that high current draw rate.


----------



## EV_007 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, only FRESH batteries bring out the full potential of the HOLA. I use fresh SureFires when I want to utilize the full output of the M6..

I just added a shot of the deep dark woods that the beamshots were made in. The stars are truly that brilliant to the naked eye. A bit grainy since i had to bump the ISO enough to capture the night scene.


----------



## Illum (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*



dudemar said:


> It's probably a lot cheaper than other setups, too.
> 
> ==off topic==
> HO-M6R is rated at 700 bulb lumens, or approx. 460 torch lumens
> ...



I meant any reviews/incidents, how users here rate it, not the given specs


----------



## dudemar (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: sf m6 gurdian beamshots?*



Illum_the_nation said:


> I meant any reviews/incidents, how users here rate it, not the given specs



OK gotcha.


----------



## jessen_leong (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi guys, i've notice that my SF M6 has an extremely oval beam from just 1 meter away. Just wonder if it is suppose to be like it? or is my reflector alittle out of shape?


----------



## Size15's (Nov 27, 2007)

jessen_leong said:


> Hi guys, i've notice that my SF M6 has an extremely oval beam from just 1 meter away. Just wonder if it is suppose to be like it? or is my reflector alittle out of shape?


What is the filament shaped like?
A 'dot' or an 'bar'
The reflector reflects projected light and since the light is projected from a bar rather than a round dot the beam will be oval (bar-like) rather than round (dot-like).

If the filament is a bar but the beam is round then some light is not being used to create the central beam that could be - that'd be a waste.

Does this help?

Al


----------



## LukeA (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't really understand the M6. I have more lumens from my LED spotlight that I built. And I don't have to pay however much it costs to run it. I don't get it.


----------



## jessen_leong (Nov 27, 2007)

Size15's said:


> What is the filament shaped like?
> A 'dot' or an 'bar'
> The reflector reflects projected light and since the light is projected from a bar rather than a round dot the beam will be oval (bar-like) rather than round (dot-like).
> 
> ...


 
Hey size15.. thanks for the information. I guess i get the picture now. 
As my filament is bar-like. Could be the old bulb that i'm having that is causing the beam to be like this? Cuz i've seen on the surefire website that the MN21 has a purple body but mine's a black plastic body. By the way, will the new MN 21 give a rounder beam? How about the MN 15 bulb? Does it give a rounder beam?


----------



## Size15's (Nov 27, 2007)

LukeA said:


> I don't really understand the M6. I have more lumens from my LED spotlight that I built. And I don't have to pay however much it costs to run it. I don't get it.


Do you have an M6? If you really want to understand the M6 then you really need to at least handle one outdoors, if not buy one and use it.
However, from you post I'm not sure you need to understand it - that's okay though because if you're counting lumens, using LEDs, thinking of the M6 as a spotlight, building a light yourself and bring money in the mix then you're not too far away from being diametrically opposed to what makes the M6 the flashlight it is and why it is so popular.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 27, 2007)

jessen_leong said:


> Hey size15.. thanks for the information. I guess i get the picture now.
> As my filament is bar-like. Could be the old bulb that i'm having that is causing the beam to be like this? Cuz i've seen on the surefire website that the MN21 has a purple body but mine's a black plastic body. By the way, will the new MN 21 give a rounder beam? How about the MN 15 bulb? Does it give a rounder beam?


The High Output Lamp Assembly bulbs tend to have shorter, fatter, thicker filaments and so the beams tend to be less oval.

The MN21 beam tends to be less oval compared to the MN20.

The MN16 beam tends to be less oval compared to the MN15.

In the olden days SureFire used colour finishes to identify lamp assembly models. They have long since changed to a black finish and laser-etched model identification.

Are you sure it's black plastic? If so please can you post a photo?

Al


----------



## jessen_leong (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's the photo.






So is it the old or new type or bulb? Cuz i'm not too sure myself. As it's a 2nd hand M6.

Ok.. my bad.. I've mistaken the MN21 for the MN20.


----------



## leukos (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like the newest version of the MN20. The base is black anodized aluminum, not plastic.


----------



## jessen_leong (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, i'm just wondering if there's a bigger reflector for the M6 than the current reflector on the M6? Or perhaps the size of the currect reflector is the limit? Correct me if i'm wrong but a bigger reflector means more throw? I would love to see a even tighter beam (more throw) for the M6.:laughing:


----------



## Patriot (Nov 30, 2007)

EV_007 said:


> Due to not having the non guilt free option, I leave the HOLA in it and use it sparingly. I figure due to the heft of the light compared to the rest in my collection, I should at least get the most output out of it.




Same here: Because it's a bit larger than some of my others I usually just leave the MN21 in it. When I need lots of instant, incan light powered with lithium batteries, it's my top pick. When it come to an hour or more of run-time I usually just use rechargeable LEDs or HIDs.

Nice beamshots btw EV! Among some of the best that I've seen recently. :thumbsup:

Thank you.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 30, 2007)

jessen_leong said:


> Hi, i'm just wondering if there's a bigger reflector for the M6 than the current reflector on the M6? Or perhaps the size of the currect reflector is the limit? Correct me if i'm wrong but a bigger reflector means more throw? I would love to see a even tighter beam (more throw) for the M6.:laughing:




There aren't any bigger reflectors for the M6. A larger diameter reflector does mean more throw as you said, as long as the reflective surfaces are the same in both examples...both of equal texture, that is.


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 20, 2008)

I often wonder how the M6 would perform with a smooth reflector. 

Can you imagine the throw of this 500+ lumen beast?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 21, 2008)

It would probably be similar to a mag11 with smooth reflector, which throw like crazy. If you'd like I could probably take a picture of the two together.


----------



## 1 what (Jun 21, 2008)

Great beamshots and even greater flashlights!
Makes me want to go out and buy one....mmmmmm!


----------



## cybersoga (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sure i've seen this flashlight used in a few films recently, like National Treasure 2


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 21, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> It would probably be similar to a mag11 with smooth reflector, which throw like crazy. If you'd like I could probably take a picture of the two together.



Hey sure, that would be helpful. 

My M3T reflector seems less textured than the M6 I have. Thus my current throw champion is the M3T HOLA with the A19 running 2x17670s. It actually out throws the M6! The beam is not as broad, but it sure does project well.


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 21, 2008)

Couple of new pics of the M6 added.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 22, 2008)

EV_007 said:


> Hey sure, that would be helpful.
> 
> My M3T reflector seems less textured than the M6 I have. Thus my current throw champion is the M3T HOLA with the A19 running 2x17670s. It actually out throws the M6! The beam is not as broad, but it sure does project well.


 

I do have my mag11 but I don't have an MN21 at the moment where I am, only a M6 1185. If it's not too late when I get home I can probably go our on the driveway and get a couple of shot for ya though. 

Speaking of beamshots, I love the ones that you started this thread with. I remember when you originally posted them and enjoyed them just as much back then. It was one of the reasons that I grew to love the M6 so much and the one that I did own back then, I didn't appreciate at much as I do now. At one point I owned 5 of them and now I'm at a happy 4.


----------



## junmae (Jul 14, 2009)

john2551 said:


> Low Output Lamp Assembly



LOL all this time I thought it was meant like when you say, Hollar! (in your face kinda thing) 

I am a noob too please forgive. I would also like to know, what does WTB, WTS, and WTT mean? I saw it in the marketplace forum but have no clue what they mean and what they are for.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 14, 2009)

WTB = Want to Buy
WTS = Want to Sell
WTT = Want to Trade
BST refers to the Buy/Sell/Trade sub-forums

There is more information in The Welcome Mat.


----------



## junmae (Jul 14, 2009)

thats just what i've been looking for! thanks so much!!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 14, 2009)

Now you need to try some lamps for rechargeable batteries from Lumens Factory, they are really awesome companions to the M6.

Thanks for this marvelous review!

Cheers.


----------



## Hesh68 (May 26, 2013)

I just received an as new, second hand unit, for the princely sum of $174 AUD. I have spent an hour or two studying this light with the use of this forum. All I can say is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Rat (May 26, 2013)

Hesh68 said:


> I just received an as new, second hand unit, for the princely sum of $174 AUD. I have spent an hour or two studying this light with the use of this forum. All I can say is AWESOME!!!



Somebody has been shopping at platypus :thumbsup:

cheers


----------



## Hesh68 (May 26, 2013)

Absolutely, They have had a heap of Surefires and spares going for the last few weeks!!

Have you managed to pick up any bargains Rat??


----------

